# How Long Does Imodium Take To Work?



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to go somewhere for the next month every morning. I take a bus or a cab. I have underwear with plastic in the middle but if I have explosive diarrhea, it may not contain it. I am terrified of making this trip. How many minutes or hours before this trip should I take the Imodium? In your experience, does it really prevent the diarrhea for the next few hours and how many tablets do you take? Any replies would be so appreciated.


----------



## rajiv_gupta (Jul 16, 2014)

i generally take imodium three hours prior to i move out of my home.

The understanding i have regarding time imodium takes to stop diarrhea is two hours at the very least.

One should keep a gap of two hours between two simultaneous dose of imodium.


----------



## anussati (Feb 9, 2016)

it usually takes about 20 minutes to work, I always take 2 pills though.

Just to be safe, i would take it at least an hour before the trip and if you don't feel comfortable, i would take one more pill right before leaving home.


----------



## IBS2 (Feb 7, 1999)

You might want to get hold of imodium instants, which is supposed to have a more rapid onset. Since you have a month before your appointment then go ahead and test yourself to see what works best for you.


----------



## Billy Spear (May 11, 2016)

I used to do that until immodium failled me and became unreliable. You sound like me so I would like you to research Habba Syndrome. Its the gallbladder not functioning correctly causing urgent explosive D. from excess bile. Please do extensive research on Dr. Saad Habba and the Habba syndrome forums. I hope this helps and dont trust the doctors to do the research for you. Most doctors dont know about this because its fairly new. Best wishes and dont give up.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Take as many as you need. If Imodium work they will work within an hour. The problem with Imodium is that they dont stop the feeling of wanting to go the just stop you going when you get there. They work great for some people and arent very effective for others(like myself.)


----------

